# Double Shaft D/C Motors



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

I could be wrong (not that it has ever happened....) but single shafts are generally one shaft end sticking out of the motor that connects directly to something else. A double shaft is twice the above.. the one piece shaft that sticks out at both ends of the motor. People use the other shaft end for powering accessories like power steering and sometimes an alternator, for charging the accessory battery, cooling fans, A/C compressors and the like..

If you are going to use 2 motors, I am guessing a bit more expense to have two controllers and related stuff, and a lot of unnecessary complexity.


----------



## diynewbie (May 2, 2011)

my idea was to attach a second motor to the double shaft motor and using one controller for both motors. Make sense? Or is it a stupid idea?


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

you are wanting to Siamese two motors through the second shaft on the first motor?  

probably OK if the motors have similar characteristics, BUT be aware the the 2nd shaft is about 1/2 the size of the primary shaft and as such won't take the same loads. 

This might work if you have, say 2 free ($) 6" motors and you need the power of a 9", but I ain't a motor or controller expert.


----------



## diynewbie (May 2, 2011)

piotrsko said:


> you are wanting to Siamese two motors through the second shaft on the first motor?
> 
> probably OK if the motors have similar characteristics, BUT be aware the the 2nd shaft is about 1/2 the size of the primary shaft and as such won't take the same loads.
> 
> This might work if you have, say 2 free ($) 6" motors and you need the power of a 9", but I ain't a motor or controller expert.


I was thinking two 9" so your saying the two shafts are different sizes hmmm is this always the case?


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Motors are available with single shaft or double shaft. Some motors are available both ways. Here is the outline drawing for an ADC 9 inch double shaft motor. This is the outline drawing for the same motor with a single shaft.

The second shaft is 7/8 inch while the main output shaft is 1-1/8 inch. That does not prevent joining them together, it has been done a number of times. In the past the White Zombie drag EV had 2, 8 inch motors joined together. There are lots of pictures of the setup on this page. You can then run the motors in series, parallel, or switch between the 2. In series gives more torque but less rpm, while parallel operation increases the available rpm range.


----------



## diynewbie (May 2, 2011)

Wow thanks evfun that was just what i was looking for!


----------

